# M70 V12 swap into old Thunderbird



## blunderbird (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi, I've lurked here for a bit and a lot of my google searches inevitably direct me back to your forum. This is my first post, so mods feel free to move this or direct me to the proper forum to post this...

So, I've got this 65 T-Bird taking up space in the garage as a long term project, and it needs some help in the engine department. The non-original 390 in there is tired and by the time I rebuild it, I figure I can swap something newer, better and cooler in there for about the same money, since finding people who can competently rebuild 60's tech is getting harder and harder to find.

M70/73s seem to be fairly easy to find complete in a car, and I like the idea of doing something unique i.e. not another LS engine swap. V12s are just so much better, and makes a lot of sense in a luxury coupe. i'm not looking to set the world on fire performance wise. this is the wrong car to pick for obvious reasons.

I'm looking for direction in where to get some good info, hopefully people can link me to a thread that has more than just a cool picture of one crammed into an E30. I'm looking for the hard details, like how much of the harness needs to come over from the donor vehicle, what sensors not attached to the engine need to make it over, is there a VSS signal i need to pickup somewhere for the trans etc. my fab and wiring skills aren't lacking, I've done my share of wrenching and taking vehicles outside their original box. I just would like some pointers where to start and such since I'm not well versed in the art of BMW (aside from my R56 Mini which I love).

I'd also like to not fail miserably like these guys:
http://jalopnik.com/5578879/63-thunderbird-race-car-%2B-bmw-v12-%2B-ammo-can-intake--win

but hey, at least they figured out whether or not it will fit for me...(for a car the size of a pickup, you'd be surprised how tight the engine bay is on these cars)

Any info would be greatly appreciated!_a_


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! That is a very cool project you have in mind. I can't help but can't wait to hear how it goes.

Tim


----------



## blunderbird (Jun 27, 2014)

tim330i said:


> I can't help but can't wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> Tim


it will be slow...first order of business is to rebuild suspension front and rear and at least get it driving straight (all this after i finish the remodel for the wife). i'm pretty sure the car was jumped in a dirt field and there was a "01" spray painted on the trunk...the way i see it, it is a perfect project car since it has almost no original restoration value and appears to have hit several things throughout its life. besides who wants to see another boring air bagged 60's t-bird on white walls with ratty sounding glass packs cruising the boulevard at 10mph?










thats the stance i'm kinda shooting for, although not quite so uselessly low.

only shot i managed to grab of the car before i put it in pieces in the garage. its pretty much just a blank canvas at this point:


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope this helps: http://www.build-threads.com/build-threads/v12-bmw-e30/
Here is its thread (unfortunately the pics are dead) on E30 tech: http://www.e30tech.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49779

Be aware that while the engines can be obtained quite cheap, new parts for them can be very expensive. Perhaps consider turbocharging an M30 as a way to achieve similar goals (lazy torque and upsetting muscle car purists!) with less risk of budget blowout.

Cool project. All the best for it.


----------



## blunderbird (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks for the help so far, really appreciated. reading up on these engines makes them sound like not a lot of fun...4 ECU's definitely seems like an afterthought


----------

